# Wine and food pairing



## Julian31 (Dec 24, 2015)

Do you usually pair wine and food ? what is your favourite menu?


----------



## Andy M. (Dec 24, 2015)

We do.  As an example, our Christmas dinner will be a roast beef (boneless ribeye roast) with lyonnaise potatoes and roasted vegetables.  This menu calls for a bold red wine.  I have a couple of bottles of cabernet sauvignon that will go well with it.  

In general, I would tell you to drink what you like and ignore the "rules".  However, there rules exist because they work.


----------



## Dawgluver (Dec 24, 2015)

In general, the "rules" pair red wine with red meat and white wine with poultry or fish.  That said, we serve both and drink whatever we please!


----------



## Steve Kroll (Dec 24, 2015)

We have wine with most meals, and there are lots of pairings that I like.

Last night we had pizza with Cotes du Rhone.

Tonight we're having Chicken Curry with La Crescent (a locally grown white grape).

Tomorrow we're having a rotisserie leg of lamb with Barbaresco from Piedmont.


----------



## Bigjim68 (Dec 24, 2015)

Dawgluver said:


> In general, the "rules" pair red wine with red meat and white wine with poultry or fish.  That said, we serve both and drink whatever we please!



That's an in general, but color is not the deciding factor.  It's more about the fruitiness and acidity than red or white.

Having said that, it's also about what you like to drink with what you like to eat.


----------



## RPCookin (Dec 24, 2015)

Andy M. said:


> We do.  As an example, our Christmas dinner will be a roast beef (boneless ribeye roast) with lyonnaise potatoes and roasted vegetables.  This menu calls for a bold red wine.  I have a couple of bottles of cabernet sauvignon that will go well with it.
> 
> In general, I would tell you to drink what you like and ignore the "rules".  However, there rules exist because they work.




To a certain extent that is true, but the "rules" have been undergoing significant revision in the last couple of decades.  Many wines which were once considered improper with certain foods are now quite acceptable.  Granted that there are some pairings which really do make a very significant difference.  I'm not a wine connoisseur, but I did a tasting in Italy that dramatically demonstrated one aspect - a top of the line, but somewhat acidic Chianti tasted by itself, then tasted after eating a small piece of aged Parmesan Reggiano was like I was sipping a completely different drink.  

However, most of the time I don't see such a noticeable difference.  A balanced red table wine will go well with most foods.  Rosé or a white zinfandel pairs well with a variety of hors d'oeuvres.  A drier white with chicken or fish, but with goose or duck you usually want a red.  

After all of that, I still say that you can't go wrong simply serving what you like, regardless of the rules.  If it tastes good, then the pairing can't be too far wrong.  When serving guests whose preferences I don't know, like to offer a choice.


----------



## Hoot (Dec 25, 2015)

Taste is very subjective. Here at Casa de Hoot, we drink what we like. I recommend that you do the same. We prefer the wine from a fairly local source, Duplin Winery. They produce muscadine wines and they are very good - at least we think so.


----------



## kandjy (Dec 28, 2015)

Yes, we do. For christmas, we had roast beef with top quality red wine from New World regions the "Cabernet Sauvignon". Sometimes, we need also to break the rules to discover another taste for another feeling but it's up to everyone.


----------



## CraigC (Dec 28, 2015)

I'm partial to Cold Duck with turkey.


----------



## Andy M. (Dec 28, 2015)

CraigC said:


> I'm partial to Cold Duck with turkey.



I'm partial to Wild Turkey with cold duck.


----------



## Carry (Dec 29, 2015)

Not always but occasionally. We had turkey with chipolata sausages and a white wine from Côtes du Rhône for christmas. For New Year's eve, I'm planning to order sparkling wine from Yapp and Bordeaux wine with appetizers from Delices Gourmandises.


----------



## Julian31 (Dec 30, 2015)

For sure Andy, Cabernet Sauvignon is great. I had the opportunity to taste it when I went in France last year, it smells like boysenberries and tastes fruity. Talking about fruity flavors, do you like the rosé? 
The same for Chicken Curry with La Crescent, gorgeous.
I am also for changes so I often break the rules 

A wonderful planning you have Carry, maybe I'm going to order drink online too for New Years Eve. As far as the accompaniment, my mother-in-law can do the work, she knows everything about regional/international food. I thought Delices Gourmandises sell gourmet food and French pastries only, it's good to hear that they sell wine too. I just wonder about the quality products.


----------



## marko-h (Dec 30, 2015)

I always have pasta and lasagne with local made red wine

Sent from my LG-D160 using Tapatalk


----------



## Carry (Jan 7, 2016)

Julian31 said:


> A wonderful planning you have Carry, maybe I'm going to order drink online too for New Years Eve. As far as the accompaniment, my mother-in-law can do the work, she knows everything about regional/international food. I thought Delices Gourmandises sell gourmet food and French pastries only, it's good to hear that they sell wine too. I just wonder about the quality products.


That's very kind of your mother-in-law 
Unfortunately,I know little about cooking, the reason why I often order
food online. I ordered a Dumangin sparkling wine from Yapp and the 
Beaujolais "Chateau La Carelle" from Delices Gourmandises with a duck pate 
and chicken liver salad for New Year's eve. It was quite delicious, I love the red-fruit aromas. It was not the first time I ordered wine online so nothing to worry about the quality products.


----------



## 95Austin12 (Jan 26, 2016)

Yeah, I just Love to do so. I usually try this for many items. Just a few weeks ago I had made garlic butter roles. Had used one added touch, white wine. And drizzled them with olive oil and added some white wine. Awesome!!!!


----------



## Granjie (Mar 8, 2016)

I have a tendancy to use wine in cooking, though my husband said I should limit myself in doing so (he thought wine may cause obesity and heart diseases) I couldn't help preparing a good seafood soups without including dry white wine either an incredible red sauces with red meat obviously with a full bodied red wine. Even for sweet desserts, sweet white wine is always on the menu. I sometimes do not understand my husband for reacting like people who have never seen benefits in wine. Don't you think that there's no risks in consuming wine in everyday life?


----------



## Julian31 (Mar 15, 2016)

Hi Granjie,

Wine is well-known to reduce risks of diabetes, breast and colon cancer even it is believed to have anti-aging power thanks to the compound of the grapes from which most of red wines are produced; it is often used to treat aging related diseases such as blood vessels growth, prostate cancer for men, liver disease... 

There are so many health benefits from drinking wine but if you drink too much, for sure that you will have health problems that's why drinking two or five glasses of wine per week is best recommended.

Julian.


----------



## GotGarlic (Mar 15, 2016)

Julian31 said:


> Hi Granjie,
> 
> Wine is well-known to reduce risks of diabetes, breast and colon cancer even it is believed to have anti-aging power thanks to the compound of the grapes from which most of red wines are produced; it is often used to treat aging related diseases such as blood vessels growth, prostate cancer for men, liver disease...



Let's not exaggerate here. In moderation, wine can be part of a healthful diet, but it is not a medication used to treat illness.


----------



## Lance Bushrod (Mar 15, 2016)

I like pinot noir with everything and occasionally spoil myself with something French. Please pass the medicine.


----------



## Sir_Loin_of_Beef (Mar 15, 2016)

I almost always enjoy wine with dinner, either out or at home and I am pretty open to different wines, but I do have several premier pairings. 

If I have having rich bold beef such as a thick steak or a beef roast, they definitely require Malbec from Argentina. California Malbecs are a good subsititute. 

For Italian fare I prefer a chianti or other Sangiovese. 

For rich fish dishes I want a Torrontes, also from Argentina. 

Milder fish I will have Pinot Grigio or Savingnon Blanc. 

With pork and lamb, a good merlot, syrah (except Australian Shiraz, which I despise!) or a pinot noir. 

Goat is best with Zinfandel or Tempranillo

I am bored to death with both Chardonnay and Cabernet Sauvignon so I only drink them if my cellar is low or they are getting close to their Best By date.


----------



## RPCookin (Mar 15, 2016)

Sir_Loin_of_Beef said:


> I almost always enjoy wine with dinner, either out or at home and I am pretty open to different wines, but I do have several premier pairings.
> 
> If I have having rich bold beef such as a thick steak or a beef roast, they definitely require Malbec from Argentina. California Malbecs are a good subsititute.
> 
> ...



Thankfully I'll never have the stress of picking a wine to serve to you.  It would be bound to be either despicable of boring.  I prefer friendlier wines that happily pair with more than just one type of food or occasion.  I do happen to like Cabernet Sauvignon and in the right circumstances, a dry Chardonnay.  

I'm not terribly fond of the more acidic Chiantis from Italy- the tannins don't play well with my taste buds unless perfectly paired with the proper food.  I did get to sample some really good Italian wines from Montalcino and Montepulciano and liked them except for the price (these were aged 10-12 years in the bottle to let the tannins mellow a bit).  

Not a big fan of the merlot, or pinot noir that I've had, but then I may never have tried a particularly good vintner or vintage of those.

I do like some of the vin ordinaire that I've sampled - an everyday French red table wine, usually bought in bulk at the winery.  I had the pleasure of tasting some of it years ago that my mother brought home from from St. Cyr sur Mer on the Cote d'Azur.

I'm working right now on a similar type of blended red from Chile - Fronterra Vintage Red - quite inexpensive and for me and my friends it's great with food or just for a glass out on the veranda on a summer evening - what I think of as a social wine that requires no particular event or food pairing.  I also like their Cabernet Sauvignon.


----------



## Lance Bushrod (Mar 15, 2016)

Sir_Loin_of_Beef said:


> I almost always enjoy wine with dinner, either out or at home and I am pretty open to different wines, but I do have several premier pairings.
> 
> If I have having rich bold beef such as a thick steak or a beef roast, they definitely require Malbec from Argentina. California Malbecs are a good subsititute.
> 
> ...



Those are all good wines and when one lives in a wine state it's to try them all. I do love the Malbec, too, all the different mrtitage blends, the list does go on. One I like a lot is Silver Lake's Cab Franc but they don't always make it. It's perfect with grilled meat or bif game.

I've got wines over 30 years old and have not had a bad bottle yet, knock on wood. What is your Best by Date on a bottle of wine?


----------



## Lance Bushrod (Mar 15, 2016)

Rick, I understand what you mean about the pinot noir. For me, the cheaper ones seem like they are watered down and the best are so pricy it's hard to justify the expense. When I do buy the better one's I get two bottles for a meal but it's for something special. Our everyday one is discounted to $8 a bottle and that's by the case.


----------



## Julian31 (Mar 17, 2016)

GotGarlic said:


> Let's not exaggerate here. In moderation, wine can be part of a healthful diet, but it is not a medication used to treat illness.



 I should have put "prevent" instead of "treat", wine should never taken as drugs even associated with medecines. It is a prevention not a treatment. 

I am also for friendlier wines like cabernet Franc wine which can be paired with almost everything though it is a parent to cabernet Sauvignon..it is excellent with crispy skin trout and pork belly


----------



## Mad Cook (Mar 17, 2016)

Sir_Loin_of_Beef said:


> I almost always enjoy wine with dinner, either out or at home and I am pretty open to different wines, but I do have several premier pairings.
> 
> If I have having rich bold beef such as a thick steak or a beef roast, they definitely require Malbec from Argentina. California Malbecs are a good subsititute.
> 
> ...


But what would you drink with bear?

Seriously though, this is very interesting and helpful both to the beginner _and _us "old soaks".

Although Australian wines have improved no end since the old "Yates Wine Lodge" rot-gut days, some of those at the cheaper end can still be a bit of a headache.

I'm not a wine snob but I find that, as a generality, many non-European reds can set off my migraines but European reds don't so I tend to stick to the latter. Whites are less of a problem.


----------



## Granjie (Mar 22, 2016)

Julian31 said:


> Hi Granjie,
> 
> There are so many health benefits from drinking wine but if you drink too much, for sure that you will have health problems that's why drinking two or five glasses of wine per week is best recommended.
> 
> Julian.



It reassures me, having to stop using wines in cooking seems impossible for me  And yet, there are so many varietals in our cellar which I brought from Italy, France, Argentina... I wouldn't throw them away for the world  Here is the pairing of the day : a full-bodied Merlot with chargrilled steak, I was also planning to enjoy it with cab to check if it is really true that both wines can be paired with the same sort of dishes.


----------



## Julian31 (Mar 31, 2016)

Granjie said:


> It reassures me, having to stop using wines in cooking seems impossible for me   And yet, there are so many varietals in our cellar which I brought  from Italy, France, Argentina... I wouldn't throw them away for the  world  Here is the pairing of the day : a full-bodied Merlot  with chargrilled steak, I was also planning to enjoy it with cab to  check if it is really true that both wines can be paired with the same  sort of dishes.



Sounds you cannot live without wine Granjie  Anyway, I love your pairing. Cab can be paired with the same sort of dishes as Merlot but we have to stressed on the body type "a full-bodied Merlot" meaning neither medium nor light bodied Merlot are included.



Mad Cook said:


> many non-European reds can set off my migraines  but European reds don't so I tend to stick to the latter. Whites are  less of a problem.



I would recommend the opposite Mr Mad cook, it is said in this article that red wine is high in cancer-fighting, would you believe it? 
Which is Healthier: Red Wine or White Wine? | Prevention


----------



## Mad Cook (Mar 31, 2016)

Sadly, where I live it is difficult to find a proper, independant, wine merchant who knows what he is selling and can advise the customer without prejudice. I'm stuck with supermarkets which are fine if you know what you want - well, some are - but hopeless for the "newby" wine purchaser.


----------



## Mad Cook (Mar 31, 2016)

Julian31 said:


> Sounds you cannot live without wine Granjie  Anyway, I love your pairing. Cab can be paired with the same sort of dishes as Merlot but we have to stressed on the body type "a full-bodied Merlot" meaning neither medium nor light bodied Merlot are included.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


_MISS _Mad Cook!

What does "cancer-fighting" have to do with my migraines?


----------



## Sir_Loin_of_Beef (Mar 31, 2016)

RPCookin said:


> I prefer friendlier wines that happily pair with more than just one type of food or occasion.  I do happen to like Cabernet Sauvignon and in the right circumstances, a dry Chardonnay.



All of the wines I mentioned can be paired with many different foods, I was just stating the best pairings for each. I also discovered that with Argentine wines, Malbec from the lower elevations are superior to the ones from higher elevations, and vice versa for the Torrontés.

I am burned out on both Cabernet Sauvignon and Chardonnay because I have had so many different brands, years and terroirs.


----------



## Sir_Loin_of_Beef (Mar 31, 2016)

Mad Cook said:


> But what would you drink with bear?:rofl



When Yogi and Smokey come to my house for dinner, they always bring the wine. In fact, yogi is pretty good at food/wine pairings because he is, after all, smarter than the average bear.


----------



## Sir_Loin_of_Beef (Mar 31, 2016)

Lance Bushrod said:


> Rick, I understand what you mean about the pinot noir. For me, the cheaper ones seem like they are watered down and the best are so pricy it's hard to justify the expense. When I do buy the better one's I get two bottles for a meal but it's for something special. Our everyday one is discounted to $8 a bottle and that's by the case.



Life's Too Short to Drink Cheap Wine - _Cliff Hakim_


----------



## Sir_Loin_of_Beef (Mar 31, 2016)

Mad Cook said:


> Sadly, where I live it is difficult to find a proper, independant, wine merchant who knows what he is selling and can advise the customer without prejudice.



I recommend laithwaites.co.uk. They have reviews of all the wines they carry from different sources and they buy their wines worldwide. You can order on line and have the wines delivered right to your door, and if you receive a wine you don't like, they will cheerfully refund the purchase price and that wine's portion of the shipping charges.


----------



## di reston (Mar 31, 2016)

*Matching wine with food*

One thing I learned when I was actively in the wine trade and got my DIWSA certificate in wine studies is that, if you are seriously pairing culinary dishes and wine, it isn't necessary to bring out the famous names, or the percieved 'right' dish for it to go with - in my view, it's far more about pairing a wine, whatever it may be, that sets off a given culinary dish so that you achieve 'nirvana', so to speak. There are many humble wines that and great dishes that do this, like, for example, a modest Barbera grown on the right side of the hill with a Brasato al Barolo (beef topside braised in red wine, Piedmont's most prestigious red wine). 

Also, the age of the wine matters, and whether it's aged well or not so well, whether it's travelled well or not, and whether it's been properly cellared and finally properly prepared for serving with the chosen dish. If you meet all these 'must do's' then you will have a memorable meal whatever the price of the wine. You can pair a rough chianti with a plate of spaghetti and tomato sauce, or an unknown white wine with a simple plate of grilled fish, provided the wine is properly cellared and cared for.

Obviously, anybody putting out a top wine like the Burgundy 'Clos des Réas'
a top single vineyard Vosne Romanèe would require not only careful handling but also a prestigious dish to accompany it - or merely local cheeses!

The main thing to consider about all these things is never to get 'precious' about wine, but to aim to get the very best both from the wine and the dish that accompanies it so that it's a very good experience at whatever level, be it modest, which in itself can be great, or great, which can be modest at the same time.

di reston

Enough is never as good as a feast    Oscar Wilde


----------



## Julian31 (Apr 1, 2016)

Mad Cook said:


> Sadly, where I live it is difficult to find a proper, independant, wine  merchant who knows what he is selling and can advise the customer  without prejudice. I'm stuck with supermarkets which are fine if you  know what you want - well, some are - but hopeless for the "newby" wine  purchaser.



Do you mean that it never comes to your mind to buy wines from wine merchant? 



Mad Cook said:


> What does "cancer-fighting" have to do with my migraines?



It is just an additional info Miss


----------



## Julian31 (Apr 1, 2016)

Lance Bushrod said:


> Rick, I understand what you mean about the pinot noir. For me, the cheaper ones seem like they are watered down and the best are so pricy it's hard to justify the expense. When I do buy the better one's I get two bottles for a meal but it's for something special. Our everyday one is discounted to $8 a bottle and that's by the case.



Unfortunately, the really good ones are never cheap


----------



## di reston (Apr 2, 2016)

The USA produces wines of astoundingly good standard. If I lived there I would definitely stick with US produced wines. Preparing a wine for a drinking as you all know better than I do is essential - don't chill a white too hard or too fast, and don't bring your reds to room temperature too fast, and remove the cork about two hours plus before drinking. To tell when it's ready, pour a little in your wine glass (not tumbler), swirl and then swirl again in the mouth. You should not notice too much difference in temperature. Experiment with blending different reds together and also different whites - the results can be astounding! Above everything else enjoy your wine and enjoy your menu - it's all about enjoyment not snobbery.

di reston

Enough is never as good as a feast   Oscar Wilde


----------



## LindaMend61 (Apr 6, 2016)

Julian31 said:


> Do you usually pair wine and food ? what is your favourite menu?



Hi there,

I always do during a family dinner with in-laws or an usual meal with my husband and son. The fact that we all enjoy wine passed on from generation to generation. 

We've been living in Glasgow for many years and my grandfather hold a small vineyard in Bothwell during his life time, he died at 61 and the property is now for sale...we still have a tiny cellar but most of the bottles are no longer drinkable so I often went to Mitchell Street wine store to buy any bottles wich best matched with the menu. Our last pairing was a white Bordeaux (Chardonnay) with chicken, spring veg and creamy sauces; it was excellent. For easter, we had roast turkey with Belgian blonde ale, some people said that this beer is the equivalent of chardonnay, it has the same fruit flavors I admit


----------



## Lance Bushrod (Apr 6, 2016)

I've eaten a bit of bear and always had a cabernet sauvignon, even cooked the bear roasts with it, but now any of the maritage or clarets would be fine. 

I have wine over 30 years old and anything over 10 years I decant using a jelly bag strainer and let it breath. I've only had one that was iffy and one from Tunisia that was bad. Of course there is always a younger wine in reserve for times like that. BTW, the young wines from Tunsia were not bad but no way I'd go back there now.


----------



## Dawgluver (Apr 6, 2016)

I will happily drink the wine, but I think I'll skip the bear roast.  I'm sure it's lovely though.


----------



## Steve Kroll (Apr 6, 2016)

LindaMend61 said:


> Our last pairing was a white Bordeaux (Chardonnay) with chicken, spring veg and creamy sauces


One point to mention. If it's Chardonnay, it's Burgundy. White Bordeaux would likely be Sauvignon Blanc, Semillon, or a combination of the two.


----------



## Julian31 (Apr 11, 2016)

LindaMend61 said:


> Hi there,
> 
> I always do during a family dinner with in-laws or an usual meal with my husband and son. The fact that we all enjoy wine passed on from generation to generation.
> 
> We've been living in Glasgow for many years and my grandfather hold a small vineyard in Bothwell during his life time, he died at 61 and the property is now for sale...we still have a tiny cellar but most of the bottles are no longer drinkable so I often went to Mitchell Street wine store to buy any bottles wich best matched with the menu. Our last pairing was a white Bordeaux (Chardonnay) with chicken, spring veg and creamy sauces; it was excellent. For easter, we had roast turkey with Belgian blonde ale, some people said that this beer is the equivalent of chardonnay, it has the same fruit flavors I admit



Hi Linda,

Great pairing  you should also try the blonde ale with roast turkey, turkey is known as a beer-friendly dish, the taste is gorgeous and you won't be deceived  Anyway, Steve made a good point, Chardonnay calls for Burgundy whereas most of white Bordeaux are made of Sauvignon Blanc and Semillon...maybe its taste was close to sauvignon Blanc and Pinot Gris that you've mixed both of them up, haven't you?


----------



## LindaMend61 (Apr 15, 2016)

Ya, there's a lot to do with the taste but I was also thinking about the grape variety origin; both of them can be found in France.


----------



## Julian31 (Apr 18, 2016)

Well, both chardonnay and sauvignon blanc has creamy and buttery character added with oak aging but chardonnay is more fruitier. What type of wines do you have in your cellar? For vintage wines, I have got a Harvest Port 1966 and a salon 2004, this later is hard to find though lots of people look for it. I'll keep mine for great celebration


----------



## LindaMend61 (Apr 22, 2016)

You're quite lucky then. We've got a Château Gruaud Larose Faurre 1920, Ch. Pape Clement 1923,Ch. Smith Haut Lafitte 1924, and a 70-year-old bottle Chateau Mouton Rothschild...


----------



## di reston (Apr 22, 2016)

Those are very prestigious wines, although I reckon they may be worth more at auction than on the dinner table! Wines of that repute and age can fetch very high prices, but I wouldn't like to drink one - depending, of course, on how they've been cellared over the decades!

di reston


----------



## kandjy (Sep 8, 2016)

Julian31 said:


> Do you usually pair wine and food ? what is your favourite menu?



Yes, I do agree with di reston. Most of the time, me and my husband bought 1 or 2 bottles at high prices but never drink them for dinner, we keep them for celebrations instead. I just want to know your preferences, are you white or red wine lover?
I rarely bought white wine since I prefer the red ones, they are more flavorful. My favourite pairing remains a good merlot or a pinot noir with pork, the taste is heavenly amazing.


----------



## kandjy (Sep 8, 2016)

Yes, I do agree with di reston. Most of the time, me and my husband  bought 1 or 2 bottles at high prices but never drink them for dinner, we  keep them for celebrations instead though I am always a bit frustrated  when we came to open the bottle...
As far as preferences are  concerned, I rarely bought white wine since I prefer the red ones, they  are more flavorful. My favourite pairing remains a good merlot or a  pinot noir with pork, the taste is heavenly amazing.


----------



## Mad Cook (Sep 8, 2016)

RPCookin said:


> To a certain extent that is true, but the "rules" have been undergoing significant revision in the last couple of decades.  Many wines which were once considered improper with certain foods are now quite acceptable.  Granted that there are some pairings which really do make a very significant difference.  I'm not a wine connoisseur, but I did a tasting in Italy that dramatically demonstrated one aspect - a top of the line, but somewhat acidic Chianti tasted by itself, then tasted after eating a small piece of aged Parmesan Reggiano was like I was sipping a completely different drink.
> 
> However, most of the time I don't see such a noticeable difference.  A balanced red table wine will go well with most foods.  Rosé or a white zinfandel pairs well with a variety of hors d'oeuvres.  A drier white with chicken or fish, but with goose or duck you usually want a red.
> 
> After all of that, I still say that you can't go wrong simply serving what you like, regardless of the rules.  If it tastes good, then the pairing can't be too far wrong.  When serving guests whose preferences I don't know, like to offer a choice.


I once went to a talk given by a well-known professional wine buff who said that the word in the trade was to offer cheese when a customer is tasting to buy and to eat a piece of apple when tasting to buy for you own use or business. 

How well this works I don't know as I have never been able to afford wines that I was given to taste before buying .

Apparently brussel sprouts are a no-no with red wine because they confuse the palate and make the wine taste off.


----------



## Steve Kroll (Sep 8, 2016)

kandjy said:


> Yes, I do agree with di reston. Most of the time, me and my husband  bought 1 or 2 bottles at high prices but never drink them for dinner, we  keep them for celebrations instead though I am always a bit frustrated  when we came to open the bottle...


I believe di reston's point has more to do with the age of the wine than the perceived value. Despite what many believe, wine doesn't improve forever. Even the best wines will reach a point where they begin to deteriorate. It's very rare to find a wine that will improve beyond 30 years, let alone 50. And anything close to 100 years of age probably began its decline long ago. Unless cellared in absolutely pristine conditions, a wine bottled in 1920 - unless it's something like sherry or port - is more likely to taste like oxidized salad dressing than something you'd want to sit down and drink.

Most of the people who collect old wines have no intention of drinking them (although they occasionally do). It has more to do with the prestige of owning a piece of history.


----------



## Julian31 (Sep 14, 2016)

kandjy said:


> Yes, I do agree with di reston. Most of the time, me and my husband  bought 1 or 2 bottles at high prices but never drink them for dinner, we  keep them for celebrations instead though I am always a bit frustrated  when we came to open the bottle...
> As far as preferences are  concerned, I rarely bought white wine since I prefer the red ones, they  are more flavorful. My favourite pairing remains a good merlot or a  pinot noir with pork, the taste is heavenly amazing.



I understand what you mean Kandjy though no one forced you into buying the bottles. Instead of being frustrated, you should have been proud of yourself since there are people who can't afford such wines. Another tips, you can keep the bottle once empty, just to show you owned it. As steve said above, it is much a matter of prestige of "owning a piece of history" like a château haut brion wines I bought from Delices and Gourmandises and a cabernet sauvigon based wine Chateau Latour from Millesima few months ago. Though I wish had not open and drink the bottles, we emptied them 3 or 4 weeks after their delivery and up to now I keep the bottles on a big shelf in the lounge. I can see the eyes of some wine geek friends and wine lovers in my family shining when they come to look at them.


----------



## wine_lover75 (Oct 11, 2016)

Hi guys,

I think this statement from Dawglover sums it up quite easily. In general, the "rules" pair red wine with red meat and white wine with poultry or fish. That said, we serve both and drink whatever we please!


----------



## Sue Lau (Oct 24, 2016)

I usually only pair a wine with food if tasked to do so by a client. For the most part I drink dry reds with everything.


----------



## Granjie (Dec 5, 2016)

I read a nice article from Delices and Gourmandises website one day which talks about wine and food pairing. It was a nice read and I learned something. I can't find the article now but I will share some tips on here If I happen to find it again.


----------



## Steve Kroll (Dec 5, 2016)

Rather than using color as a guide when pairing wine with food, a basic rule of thumb for me is to match the weight of the wine to the heaviness/lightness of the dish I'm serving. When I say "weight," I'm referring to body. And most of the time I stick with drier wines.

For instance, with beef or game, I'll typically serve a hearty, full-bodied red like Cabernet Sauvignon or Syrah. Either of these wines will stand up to the strong flavors of the meat.

Just a step down on the heaviness scale, you have foods like barbecue ribs or sausages. Zinfandel (aka Primitivo), Tempranillo, and Cab Franc are great with these.

For somewhat lighter fare, such as chicken, pork, or duck I prefer lighter wines such as Pinot Noir, Barbera, Grenache, or Chardonnay (which is usually a heavier bodied white). 

For delicately flavored food, including fish or cheese dishes, I usually try to stick to something on the lighter side, such as Sauvignon Blanc or Pinot Gris. Even sparking wine pairs well.

These rules work fairly well for about 75% of the foods I eat.

Some foods will throw these rules for a loop, though. For example, Asian foods have a tendency to be lighter, but often have strong flavors from the spices used. With these types of foods, I've found slightly sweeter wines have a tendency to pair better. Riesling or Moscato/Muscat with Asian foods is often a safe bet.

And with Indian food, I'll almost always reach for a beer over wine. It's a match made in Heaven.


----------



## Carry (Jan 17, 2017)

What about the dessert? Do you use wine in dessert? My sister prepared a beautiful tartiflette recently and she added some white wine on top of it before she put the whole in the oven. I didn't expect the taste. It was excellent and yummy...


----------

